# aqua clear question ???



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

got a new motor , working perfect now 
thanks 

i just noticed my aquaclear 50 has stopped working .motor is hot so i toook apart the intake pipe and poked at the wheel but it does not seem to want to spin like it usually does .
is there a way to fix these with parts and where can i get them somehow i think the wheel has broken.any ideas from the forum would be awesome 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

If the impeller is in one piece it's probably a new shaft that you need. You just pull them out with pliers and shove the new one in. 
Big Al's sells them pretty cheap too. 

If it's the impeller I'd check with angelfins to see if they sell them if nit big Al's has them too. They're not too cheap there.

If the impellers is coming of the magnet part you can glue it back on I've dine it before and it worked out fine.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I had an old Fluval running with a toothpick as a makeshift shaft for a while. . . keep your bacteria alive!


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Grab the filter from the back, waterfall facing away from you. The motor has an arrow on it. Turn the motor to the right 1/4 of a turn and remove the motor from the plastic frame. Remember to do this over a sink or you will spill water on the floor. The motor will be dirty. The impeller, the propeller with the white fins, can be removed by simply pulling it up. It stays in because it is magnetic. Clean everything well. Use a Q-tip to get into the well part of the motor.

When you put back the impeller into the motor, if the impeller is loose the motor will make excessive noise.


----------

